# ‘Living robot’ developed by scientists using frog embryos



## dorsetknob (Jan 14, 2020)

link = https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/tech...mbryos/ar-BBYV8FU?li=BBoPWjQ&ocid=mailsignout

Scientists claim to have created the world’s first living robots using stem cells from frog embryos.
The tiny hybrids are “entirely new life-forms” known as xenobots – named after the African frog used in the research – and are able to move about.


----------



## witkazy (Jan 14, 2020)

small leap for the frog huge leap for the mankind


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 14, 2020)

Rise of the frogmen


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 14, 2020)

Umm... @R-T-B care to weigh in on this? For some reason I thought you might know something... I seem to remember you prattling on about "that day" late last year. I scarcely recall the minutia of our little exchange, but I do specifically remember you mentioning something along the lines of "merging brains with the superior frog race." And also... something about a Planet of the Apes style takeover of the planet earth? Or am I mistaken? Zombie brains and all that, always wanting what we can't have. You must understand. I have to ask.  

...can a homie get a heads-up-type sitrep on this potential pending frogacolypse dealeo? Or is it already too late for us to stop the tide of the oncoming xenobots...?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 14, 2020)

Planet of the Apes Frogs?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2020)

Finally we can have BATTLETOADS


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 14, 2020)

Who knew frog xenobots were going to be responsible for the down fall of mankind.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 14, 2020)

Hah.  They think it was the first.  How cute.


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

Next trick? 

GOD comes back and wipes us all out! FOR the LOVE of......... Why are they playing GOD? 
You know my dad always told me NOT TO TEMPT FATE! WTF do you think THIS IS! 
God forgive us we know NOT what we do! Nothing good will come of this NOTHING!


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 14, 2020)

trickson said:


> Next trick?
> 
> GOD comes back and wipes us all out! FOR the LOVE of......... Why are they playing GOD?
> You know my dad always told me NOT TO TEMPT FATE! WTF do you think THIS IS!
> God forgive us we know NOT what we do! Nothing good will come of this NOTHING!



Or something good could come of this.  You do indeed know not until you try.  Programable cellular biology could be incredibly helpful medically and it is largely unexplored.

Besides, you are all spawn of the great sky toad anyhow.  He is always dissapointed in you, it's nothing new.


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Or something good could come of this.  You do indeed know not until you try.


Yeah like jumping off a Bridge right? You wont know if the fall kills you till you jump.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 14, 2020)

trickson said:


> Yeah like jumping off a Bridge right? You wont know if the fall kills you till you jump.



No, we've tried that one before.

There is nothing that makes this an inherently bad idea.  You do realize what happens to most frog embryos in nature, right?

Fish eat them.



biffzinker said:


> Who knew frog xenobots were going to be responsible for the down fall of mankind.



They will save you from yourselves, more like.


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> No, we've tried that one before.
> 
> There is nothing that makes this an inherently bad idea.  You do realize what happens to most frog embryos in nature, right?
> 
> ...


Well I just think that this could lead to GOD taking a look at us again and we all KNOW what happened then. You do know GOD can and will start over if WE get out of line too much. Just my belief really. I know it's speculating that some invisible thing is "looking over us". 
But again why tempt fate?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 14, 2020)

trickson said:


> Well I just think that this could lead to GOD taking a look at us again and we all KNOW what happened then. You do know GOD can and will start over if WE get out of line too much. Just my belief really. I know it's speculating that some invisible thing is "looking over us".
> But again why tempt fate?



Science would like a word with God, but so far religion seems content just adapting all that is holy to the newest scientific consensus. Religion can only follow to avoid looking ridiculous.

Such is the way of progress and it is just a matter of time. Time is the real thing watching over us and responsible for all that we know and live on. It is the greatest entity we know, really. I do believe in time.


----------



## Vario (Jan 14, 2020)

Cool stuff, DNA based machinery!


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

Time is the essence in witch we burn.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 14, 2020)

trickson said:


> Time is the essence in witch we burn.


Was there a fluke in the spelling? 

witch<which


----------



## witkazy (Jan 14, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Was there a fluke in the spelling?
> 
> witch<which


Subconcious slip of the tongue mostlikely.
Nothing like good ol' witch burnin in this ghastly weather



Vayra86 said:


> Science would like a word with God, but so far religion seems content just adapting all that is holy to the newest scientific consensus. Religion can only follow to avoid looking ridiculous.
> 
> Such is the way of progress and it is just a matter of time. Time is the real thing watching over us and responsible for all that we know and live on. It is the greatest entity we know, really. I do believe in time.


Swatch be with You


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 14, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> No, we've tried that one before.
> 
> There is nothing that makes this an inherently bad idea.  You do realize what happens to most frog embryos in nature, right?
> 
> ...


If you wont cry for your children I will

I don't really like the sound of their plan's to be honest, drug delivery and ocean plastic clean up.

So smart these scientists, probably not the ones saying tobaco was ok back in the day though eh.
Or the Muppets who convinced me and others that diesel's are less evil than petrol engines.
Only to then find both do actually kill humans.

I work in a scientific institute too, you would think ten years in I would be fully sold on the scientific method.

Yet to me middle management , deadlines and target's mean real science is on it's ass.

It needs a conclusive win , not a biological win either.

Prove they know what gravity is for a start , solve the three body problem perhaps or truly describe a Field.

All inherently important to astrophysics and biology, all still being worked on too, without an answer.

Solve them then play god with xenimals


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 14, 2020)

trickson said:


> Next trick?
> 
> GOD comes back and wipes us all out! FOR the LOVE of......... Why are they playing GOD?
> You know my dad always told me NOT TO TEMPT FATE! WTF do you think THIS IS!
> God forgive us we know NOT what we do! Nothing good will come of this NOTHING!



If God exists, people like you are his/her greatest disappointment.

Also please note the forum name, it's "Scence and Technology" not "Redneck Religion". The latter is down the road behind the trailer park.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> So smart these scientists, probably not the ones saying tobaco was ok back in the day though eh.
> Or the Muppets who convinced me and others that diesel's are less evil than petrol engines.
> Only to then find both do actually kill humans.



Wow, it's almost like science corrects itself when new evidence comes to light! Or that megacorporations suppress the science they don't like because it cuts into their profits!



theoneandonlymrk said:


> I work in a scientific institute too, you would think ten years in I would be fully sold on the scientific method.
> 
> Yet to me middle management , deadlines and target's mean real science is on it's ass.
> 
> ...



For someone who supposedly works in a science institute, you seem to be extremely uninformed. Here's something that may blow your mind: _there are multiple branches of science._


----------



## trickson (Jan 14, 2020)

Thank GOD for Gravity, How else you think that turd falls from the ass? Could you imagine a world with-out gravity POOP every where!  
Just a shit covered galaxy!


----------



## witkazy (Jan 14, 2020)

trickson said:


> Thank GOD for Gravity, How else you think that turd falls from the ass? Could you imagine a world with-out gravity POOP every where!
> Just a shit covered galaxy!






They must pray like crazy up there in ISS,
not a single turd in sight


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 14, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> If God exists, people like you are his/her greatest disappointment.
> 
> Also please note the forum name, it's "Scence and Technology" not "Redneck Religion". The latter is down the road behind the trailer park.
> 
> ...


To your wow comment , scientists actually effin swore on the Bible they were right the first time (comedy in and of itself) but yes corrected themselves once the courts decided who was right, well done them eh only several thousand extra dead people too, perhaps this time Will be different.
Uninformed about what EXACTLY.

Since you know me crack on and explain what i don't know.

Im just sinical, not stupid and i would appreciate you considering long and hard what i said, because regardless of what division of science has to sort those questions out they all do affect cell formation ,the three body problem perhaps much less than fields or gravity but im not hunting out the white papers to prove it , you're going to have to Google something bro.

Wind back the insulting talk too it just begets more back from me.

I mentioned two science branches yet you think and said that?.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 14, 2020)

trickson said:


> But again why tempt fate?



I prefer not to fear things that cannot be known.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Prove they know what gravity is for a start



I mean, friggin Kerbal Space program can acurately predict where a solar body will be in the future based on a few mods and our aparently horrible understanding of gravity.  Not sure why you think it's a big mystery...









						Three-body problem - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				






theoneandonlymrk said:


> Uninformed about what EXACTLY.



A basic scientific principle is the understanding that everything that is not proven is in fact, unknown.  Humans make mistakes, but those mistakes are not science.



trickson said:


> Thank GOD for Gravity, How else you think that turd falls from the ass? Could you imagine a world with-out gravity POOP every where!
> Just a shit covered galaxy!



Play ARK and you can realize this dream...

Alternative theory:  All matter is god shit and the big bang was his last flush.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jan 15, 2020)

"Borg" here we become as resistance is futile and we shall assimilate ourselves.
"The Khala" we are as one.
Pretty much the same thing , the OP "beat me to it".





						Scientists create a 'lifelike' material that has metabolism and can self-reproduce
					

An innovation may lead to lifelike evolving machines.




					bigthink.com


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 15, 2020)

Pepe army!!!


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 15, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> Pepe army!!!
> 
> View attachment 142256



Don't disgrace frogs with that...  creature.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 15, 2020)

U mad bruhh?


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 15, 2020)

Anyone ?


----------



## trickson (Jan 15, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> Pepe army!!!
> 
> View attachment 142256


This should come with a "Trigger" warning.


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 15, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> Pepe army!!!
> 
> View attachment 142256


Akward that frogs living near water are dressed up as middle east desert army.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 15, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> U mad bruhh?



No.  I only answer to the big toad.



E-Bear said:


> Akward that frogs living near water are dressed up as middle east desert army.



It's from the closed down reddit, Frenworld.  That place never made sense because that wasn't it's point.

It was full of Pepeesque nazi and holocaust memes, hence my lack of amusement.


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 15, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> No.  I only answer to the big toad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's almost like people who think that s**t is funny are terrible human beings.


----------



## trickson (Jan 15, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Anyone ?
> 
> View attachment 142278


Hmm. Sounds a lot safer than using real people as canon fodder. 
This is all starting to sound logical, with an Army of from solders we could take over the WORLD! 
Mwahhhhahhhhhaaa...


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 16, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> I prefer not to fear things that cannot be known.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So we built the LHC to figure out dark matter was astral shit. 

Great


----------

